# AMD A10 5800K cflags



## lorenko (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm a newbie in FreeBSD (and generally in *nix). I have a PC with A10 APU 5800K and I'd like to know which is the best option for CPU_TYPE? And CFLAGS.

Thank you very much. :\


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2013)

lorenko said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a newbie in FreeBSD (and generally in *nix). I have a PC with A10 APU 5800K and I'd like to know which is the best option for CPU_TYPE? And CFLAGS.


Don't bother. Setting them doesn't improve anything. The system already sets the best options automatically.


----------



## lorenko (Aug 12, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't bother. Setting them doesn't improve anything. The system already sets the best options automatically.



Wow... fast, competent and gentle.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2013)

That's what _she_ said.


----------



## lorenko (Aug 12, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That's what _she_ said.



Ok.  Assuming that nothing changes, only for curiosity what's the answer?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=that's what she said


----------



## lorenko (Aug 12, 2013)

I mean the answer to my first question...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2013)

The answer to your first question was already given. And correct. If you need to ask about these flags, you shouldn't touch them. You will break things beyond comprehension and repair for little to no gain.


----------



## lorenko (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok. Thanks*.*


----------

